# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  Başımızdakilerin kanlarındaki "cevheri asli" meselesi!

## bozok

*Başımızdaki adamların kanında ve vicdanındaki cevheri asli meselesi!* 


*Arslan BULUT* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 31/12/2008* 



Ermenilerden özür kampanyası sırasında ister istemez, Atatürk’ün *“Efendiler, sırası gelmişken, aziz milletime şunu tavsiye ederim ki, bağrında yetiştirerek başının üstüne kadar çıkaracağı adamların kanındaki, vicdanındaki öz cevheri çok iyi tahlil etmek dikkatinden bir an geri kalmasın!”* sözünü hatırladık. 

Peki Atatürk, bu sözleri hangi vesileyle, kimler için söylemiştir. Bugün bir ders çıkaracaksak bunu da bilmemiz gerekir. 

* * *

Mustafa Kemal Paşa, Nutuk’ta Londra Konferansı ve İkinci İnönü Zaferi’ni anlatırken, İstanbul hükümeti ile görüşmeler hakkında da bilgi verir. Burada, Tevfik Paşa’nın Osmanlı Anayasası’na bağlılıktan ayrılamadığını, Refet Paşa’nın hak etmediği halde Genelkurmay Başkanı olmak istediğini, Londra Konferansı’nda İngiltere ve Fransa ile ayrı ayrı sözleşmeler imzalayan Bekir Sami Bey’in ne pahasına olursa olsun barış yapma taraflısı olduğunu, bu sözleşmelerin Meclis’te reddedildiğini, İstanbul hükümetinin Bilecik görüşmesine gönderdiği İzzet ve Salih paşaların Ankara’da alıkonulduğunu, ancak bir türlü Ankara’ya ısınamadıklarını, İstanbul’da ailelerinin yanına gitmelerine izin verilmesi için doğrudan doğruya veya dolaylı yoldan boyuna rica ettiklerini ve İstanbul’a dönüşlerinde, siyasi hiçbir görev almayacaklarına söz verdiklerini, ancak bu sözü tutmadıklarını anlatır. Ve bütün bunları anlattıktan sonra der ki; 

“Efendiler, Ahmet İzzet Paşa, ekmeği ve nimeti ile yetiştiği Türk milletinin içinde kalarak, ona en acı ve kara günlerinde hizmet etmeyi, Vahdettin’in hizmetinde olmaya tercih edememişti. Dürrizade Esseyit Abdullah’ın fetvasına bağlı kalıp, sultanın emri dışına çıkmakla suçlanmaktan ve şeriatın hışmına uğramaktan çekindi. Ahmet İzzet Paşa’nın daha başka marifetleri de olmuştur. Onları da bildireyim:

Savaş bütün hızıyla devam ederken ve milletin maddi ve manevi kuvvetlerini düşman karşısına toplamaya çalıştığımız günlerde, Türk milletinin büyük kuvvetleri ellerine verilmiş olan kimselere de yazdığı özel mektuplarla ümitsizlik ve bezginlik verecek karamsarlıklarını aşılamakta devam ediyordu. 

Benim, *’Düşman ordusunu mutlaka yeneceğiz, vatanı mutlaka kurtaracağız’* *sözlerimle alay ederek,* İkinci İnönü’den sonra yeniden doğuya Sakarya’ya doğru yürümekte olan Yunan ordusunun hareketini bir gözdağı gibi kullanarak akıl ve anlayış dersi vermekten geri kalmıyordu. 

Efendiler, İzzet ve Salih paşalar aylarca Ankara’da oturdular. Milli ilkelerimizi kabul etmek şartıyla, kendilerine milli hizmet ve görev vermeye hazırdık. Yanaşmadılar! Bir defa olsun Millet Meclisi’nin kapısından içeri ayak atmadılar. Fakat herhalde Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisi’nin çıkardığı kanunlardan haberdar idiler. Bu kanunların hükümlerini, Millet Meclisi’nin ve hükÃ»metinin İstanbul’a karşı belirmiş olan tutumunu pekala biliyorlardı. Bu kanunlara ve bilinen duruma rağmen, İstanbul’da yeniden işbaşına geçip milli varlığın ve Milli Mücadele’nin değerini ve etkisini yok etmeye, düşmanların elinde oyuncak olan Vahdettin’in hakimiyetini sağlamaya bütün varlıklarıyla çalışmalarına verilecek gerçek anlamın ne olduğunu ben söylemeyeceğim! Onu Türk milletine ve Türk milletinin bugünkü ve yarınki kuşaklarına bırakın.

_Efendiler, sırası gelmişken, aziz milletime şunu tavsiye ederim ki, bağrında yetiştirerek başının üstüne kadar çıkaracağı adamların kanındaki, vicdanındaki öz cevheri çok iyi tahlil etmek dikkatinden bir an geri kalmasın!”_ 

* * *


*Bugün, Büyük Ortadogu Projesi Eşbaşkanlığı’nı üstlenen, ABD ile gizli anlaşma imzalayan, bunlarla yetinmeyip, ülke topraklarını yabancılara pazarlayan, Ankara’yı şer merkezi, Brüksel’i şefaat kapısı olarak gören, böylece düşmanların elinde oyuncak olanlar kimlerdir?* 


...

----------

